# John deere gator or kubota 1100 rtv



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

What would you buy?
Im doing driveways and some some real small parking lots 
I have a low-speed vehicle law here so i can plate it
any pros and cons on both
Thanks


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

talk to Gravelyman on here, he has a gator that he plows with. I also have one, but don't plow with it so I'm not much help.


----------



## JE_enterprises (Oct 17, 2010)

Ive had no problems at all with my 900 with a Boss. I think a 1100 would suite you well


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Drive them both and you will see that the RTV is a heavier built machine than any of the Gators that I have seen.


----------



## parnellyj (Nov 17, 2009)

The Kubota 1100 is the best investment i have made in a long time!!


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

Which ever machine you decide on, BOSS builds a plow for both brands. Here is a link on additional information:

http://www.bossplow.com/utv-plows

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

The diesel and hydro static transmission make the kubota an easy choice especially if you plan to plow with it!


----------



## Power Place (Sep 26, 2011)

The Gator's CVT transmission allows you to creep at a slow speed and the deceleration doesn't throw you through the windshield. The electronic 4WD On Demand feature is nice and you only need to use it when you're stuck and need to get released. You can plow in 2WD with the rear diff locked comfortably.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Power Place;1314556 said:


> The Gator's CVT transmission allows you to creep at a slow speed and the deceleration doesn't throw you through the windshield. The electronic 4WD On Demand feature is nice and you only need to use it when you're stuck and need to get released. You can plow in 2WD with the rear diff locked comfortably.


IMO, I'd debate that a HST transmission is better suited for plowing. Been using them in SCUT and CUT tractors for years for heavy duty use with very little trouble. Although I happen to love CVT trannies, there are issues with heavy low end use like plowing, IE: drive belts, slow backshifting, and slipping under heavy load. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Power place is correct the RTV will put your face right into the windshield everytime you stop fast. I rented 4 from hertz and for what we do it was a bad rental. my guys judt gould not turn them and the stoped way to fast. The best deal would be to find a used Holder 241 if you can find one at a good price. www,rbauctions.com sometimes has them in their canada sales. you can buy online and just have it shipped. These are awesome but big bucks. about $80,000 new but I have seennice ones go for around 15 at the sales.


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

the kubota rtv1100 do stop quick if you let up off the throttle too quick,but they have out now a coast valve for about $150 that eliminates that problem.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=523 go with the gator... have used it for 3 seasons now


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting, while the RTV can stop hard, as someone mentioned, for a small amount of money this problem can be greatly reduced as well as the hard shifting. 

Not sure you can go wrong with either one, I'll find out about the Gator, but my RTV has served me well for many years.


----------



## JDM (Nov 29, 2011)

Never drove a gator but have an RTV1100. Great vehicle. You learn to slow down slowly, gas pedal pushes forward not down. Good on fuel and great plowing.


----------

